# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Mijn knie

## francaise

4 weken terug viel ik in het donker met mijn rechter been in de sloot 
en vergat mijn linker, wat op de weg bleef. Gedraaid. Na pijn in de knie
heb ik nu een dikke knieholte, vaag gevoel in het scheenbeen en de kuit.
Vanmorgen bij autorijden voelde ik het erg goed, de knieholte dus.
Heb gelezen dat fietsen kan helpen. Heb 20 minuten op de hometrainer
gezeten, lichtste stand.
Wie herkent dit en weet raad?
Moet ik hiermee naar de dokter?
Bij voorbaat dank.

Francaise

----------


## Pieterelbers

Ik zou zeker naar de dokter gaan, want heb dit ook gehad en het bleek toen dat mijn knie rechtgezet moest worden. Wellicht dat je ook nog iets gebroken hebt ofzo!

----------


## francaise

Hey Pieterelbers

Met mijn knie gaat het goed. Fiets dagelijks 20 minuten op de hometrainer, de lichtste stand, en ik vind dat het werkt.
Heb ook al een eindje kunnen lopen .
Bedankt voor je reactie.
Vriendelijke groet, francaise. Fijne feestdagen. :Smile:

----------

